# Did I ruin my camera?



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

I left my Nikon D50 outside last night, and we had a frost. The lens cap was on. I found it this morning and put it back inside but haven't looked at it more closely. Any advice?


----------



## 325ic a beer (Oct 21, 2005)

*dude..*

Just let it warm up outside!!
Seriously!
It will have a nice and slow warm up and everything should be ok!
Hell, I've used my Canon 20D outside in temps below zero,,, and its still perfect!
Just let it warm up slowly.


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

325ic a beer said:


> Just let it warm up outside!!
> Seriously!
> It will have a nice and slow warm up and everything should be ok!
> Hell, I've used my Canon 20D outside in temps below zero,,, and its still perfect!
> Just let it warm up slowly.


that is impossible. I moved it inside this morning when I found it and went to work.


----------



## Darrenbmw (Jun 15, 2007)

I also have the Canon EOS 20D and I too have used it in freezing conditions. Once your camera warms up and there is no condensation you should be ok. Check out how it works, once you can and see if there is a problem focusing it. 

I am guessing it will be just fine.


----------



## sponge_worthy (May 10, 2006)

Did it get wet? Or just freeze? 

It'll probably be fine... don't worry.


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

sponge_worthy said:


> Did it get wet? Or just freeze?
> 
> It'll probably be fine... don't worry.


I was on a covered porch and it didn't rain. Should I shouldn't expect condensation inside the lens or viewfinder?


----------



## sponge_worthy (May 10, 2006)

Spiderm0n said:


> I was on a covered porch and it didn't rain. Should I shouldn't expect condensation inside the lens or viewfinder?


Possible... depends on the relative humidity and how cold it got... but since you saw frost.....hmm....but it still probably not ruined.

If there is some condensation try this - remove the batteries, put the camera and lens in an air tight bag - like a ziplock freezer bag - add some silica gel packs (you can get them at Photography store or maybe even Target) in the bag, squeeze out the excess air -- the silica should dry it out in a few days.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Put it in the oven at 120 F for 10 hours. Leave the oven door open.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> Put it in the oven at 120 F for 10 hours. Leave the oven door open.


I think that's for the beef jerky recipe, Dave...

+1 on the silica gel packs and a day or so of drying time


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

sponge_worthy said:


> Possible... depends on the relative humidity and how cold it got... but since you saw frost.....hmm....but it still probably not ruined.
> 
> If there is some condensation try this - remove the batteries, put the camera and lens in an air tight bag - like a ziplock freezer bag - add some silica gel packs (you can get them at Photography store or maybe even Target) in the bag, squeeze out the excess air -- the silica should dry it out in a few days.


I seems to be ok!!!!!! Thanks guys


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I struggled with my suggestion, so I post this in emergency, in the middle of the night...
your oven, unlike mine, is probably full of grease, particularly if you use it to make beef jerky, so it's not a good idea to use it for bakeout.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

i think it's probably ruined and i wouldn't waste any more of your precious time over this issue if i were you. that being said, i have to be a dslr master repairman, and i'll put your mind at ease and take it off your hands for $200, sight unseen. whatever's wrong with it, i'm sure i can probably fix it, and i don't want you to be concerned about whether or not this frost-bitten camera is going to puke up the next time you're getting ready to capture that once-in-a-lifetime shot. let me take your worries away...


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

goodkarma said:


> i think it's probably ruined and i wouldn't waste any more of your precious time over this issue if i were you. that being said, i have to be a dslr master repairman, and i'll put your mind at ease and take it off your hands for $200, sight unseen. whatever's wrong with it, i'm sure i can probably fix it, and i don't want you to be concerned about whether or not this frost-bitten camera is going to puke up the next time you're getting ready to capture that once-in-a-lifetime shot. let me take your worries away...


I might have jumped on that _*before*_ I determined the camera was ok.


----------

